# Screwed up LAN?



## balanga (Jan 30, 2020)

Is there something screwed up with my LAN? I'm trying manually retrieve pxeboot as part of testing a remote boot and get the following response:-


```
root@FreeBSD:~# tftp 192.168.1.3
tftp> get FreeBSD/install/boot/pxeboot
receive_packet: received packet from wrong source
receive_packet: received packet from wrong source
tftp>
```

What should I check for errors?


----------



## LVLouisCyphre (Jan 31, 2020)

I have done (*_channeling Carl Sagan_*) billions and billions of tftps upgrading predominately Cisco equipment.  I have never seen this error.  I have PumpKIN on my Windows 10 Tablet PC.  It's my go to Windows tftp server.

Is 192.168.1.3 an alias for another IP address in the same subnet?  An alias will ARP to its primary address.
Is 192.168.1.3 using a different UDP port for the TFTP server?

What IP address replies to `ping 192.168.1.3`?  If it's not 192.168.1.3, that's your problem.
While tftp is running and this error is going on, do a `netstat` on both the source and destination machines.


----------



## usdmatt (Jan 31, 2020)

It seems to be checking the source IP of packets against the address you connected to, so you appear to be getting data that isn't from 192.168.1.3.

Are the two devices simply on the same LAN or is there anything in-between?
What is the tftp server and how is it's networking configured?
Does the FreeBSD machine (or the tftp server if it's a bsd/linux box) have any sort of firewall rules that may be messing with packets?


----------



## balanga (Jan 31, 2020)

LVLouisCyphre said:


> Is 192.168.1.3 an alias for another IP address in the same subnet?  An alias will ARP to its primary address.
> Is 192.168.1.3 using a different UDP port for the TFTP server?
> 
> What IP address replies to `ping 192.168.1.3`?  If it's not 192.168.1.3, that's your problem.
> While tftp is running and this error is going on, do a `netstat` on both the source and destination machines.



192.168.1.3 is  a FreeNAS server which gets its IP address from a pfSense server (192.168.1) via DHCP.
There is no problem PINGing and I can mount NFS shares on the server. I'm using the default ports on the server .
I get a similar error using a different host, but a tftp request to another FreeNAS server (192.168.2) works without any problem, which suggests something wrong with the setup of the tftp server on 192.168.1.3... but there doesn't seem to be all that much to setting up a tftp server.


----------



## LVLouisCyphre (Jan 31, 2020)

balanga said:


> 192.168.1.3 is a FreeNAS server which gets its IP address from a pfSense server (192.168.1) via DHCP.
> There is no problem PINGing and I can mount NFS shares on the server. I'm using the default ports on the server .
> I get a similar error using a different host, but a tftp request to another FreeNAS server (192.168.2) works without any problem, which suggests something wrong with the setup of the tftp server on 192.168.1.3... but there doesn't seem to be all that much to setting up a tftp server.



This is a *FreeNAS issue* which needs to be posted on the FreeNAS community; not here. SirDice or another mod will shutdown this thread. I'd shut it down myself if it I was a mod. I'm just as much of a stickler for the rules as everyone else. I'm chalking it up to a FreeNAS bug. I'm also a CLI purist. I'm dinking around with FreeNAS but if it's screwing up tftp, it makes me wonder what the fsck(8) is going on.

How many threads have you posted here that were on FreeNAS or pfSense and you conveniently omitted that detail?  If you're using a canned FreeBSD based appliance such as FreeNAS, OPN or pf Sense it does not belong here.

We've isolated it to a non-FreeBSD screwed up tftp server.  Now go send a bootp request to the correct place to have it corrected.


----------



## balanga (Jan 31, 2020)

OK - I've got my wrist slapped. I did not originally think it was a FreeNAS issue, and apologise for upsetting anyone.


----------



## LVLouisCyphre (Feb 3, 2020)

balanga said:


> there doesn't seem to be all that much to setting up a tftp server.


Exactly which is why this post infuriated me.  A trained monkey could properly enable a tftp server which makes me wonder how FreeNAS screwed that up.  My home lab network Cisco IOS repository was on a FreeBSD server, not a FreeBSD based appliance.  I have yet to install a GUI on top of FreeBSD.   The only issues I've seen with tftp with the years I've used it with Cisco devices, FreeBSD and Windows is when I make a typo with the filename.  It's _very_ difficult to screw up tftp.

If your tftp client is running pure FreeBSD and not a FreeBSD appliance (FreeNAS or OPN/pfSense) RTFM (read the fsck(8)ing manual) on tftp(1); see the debugging and verbose options so you can troubleshoot it and provide information for your FreeNAS bug report.


----------

